# Broken Fibula/Tibia - When can I ride??



## Reesh

Ok, second season in a row I have managed to break myself. Broke my fibula and tibia on Monday (riding), having surgery next Tuesday. I realise it depends on the surgeon, how I respond, etc, but anyone had a similar experience and any idea when I can ride again? I am an Aussie here until 12th March. If I can ride after 8 weeks it is worth me staying, if not there is not much point if I can't ride... any feedback, etc would be much appreciated.

I broke my Radius & Ulna in the park in our season, requiring surgery, and was back out riding after 7 weeks. I realise ankle could be more as it is weight bearing. I am booze free, taking multi vitamin, fish oil, magnesium, calcium. Eating incredibly well and I am determined so will be dedicated to any physio/rehab required.

I really wanna ride some more here at Winter Park, but I am also supposed to be doing a month long road/snow trip in Cali in April too....

So frustrated!!


----------



## lonerider

Reesh said:


> Ok, second season in a row I have managed to break myself. Broke my fibula and tibia on Monday (riding), having surgery next Tuesday. I realise it depends on the surgeon, how I respond, etc, but anyone had a similar experience and any idea when I can ride again? I am an Aussie here until 12th March. If I can ride after 8 weeks it is worth me staying, if not there is not much point if I can't ride... any feedback, etc would be much appreciated.
> 
> I broke my Radius & Ulna in the park in our season, requiring surgery, and was back out riding after 7 weeks. I realise ankle could be more as it is weight bearing. I am booze free, taking multi vitamin, fish oil, magnesium, calcium. Eating incredibly well and I am determined so will be dedicated to any physio/rehab required.
> 
> I really wanna ride some more here at Winter Park, but I am also supposed to be doing a month long road/snow trip in Cali in April too....
> 
> So frustrated!!


When the doctor/PT say you can ride! 

I feel for you though... probably 8-10 weeks but it really depends on how bad/complicated the break was, how good you are about letting it rest (i.e. not trying to rehab it too early) for the first couple of weeks... and then being very diligent (but not over-eager) with your rehab... I mean I know some people don't even get their cast off for 6-7 weeks... after that their healing leg is a shriveled stick that need more than a few weeks of rehab.


----------



## carsbybigd

Go about 5 topics down to "Snowboarder vs Tree" and read "Big Rigs" story. Then take your time rehabbing and ride when You and your DR. agree on it.And take it easy for a while.Walking and riding easy are far better than surgery after surgery and perhaps amputation[read the story].Good Luck and sorry to hear about your injury. You will get back out there in time. Heal up.


----------



## deifys

I had a tib/fib fracture at the end of May last year: 

Was on crutches for 8-12 weeks. 
Could walk normally after 4-5 months. 
Could do short sprints after 6 months. 
Could jump on the foot after 8 months. Still working on the jumping, but my ankle is having issues, so cant create the pop with an ankle motion.

But I was able to snowboard now, starting in January. I can feel it in the leg after a day, but nothing major. Had an IM nail put into my tibia, btw.


----------



## Tech420

lonerider said:


> When the doctor/PT say you can ride!


BAM :thumbsup:


----------

